# BBC iPlayer connection



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Does someone know how the BBC iPlayer app gets the video it plays?

I had assumed it was over Internet (TCP/IP), but the FAQ at 
http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...R_TYPE=Cable&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=2451

says


> *Does BBC iPlayer affect my broadband connection?
> *
> The BBC iPlayer is played out to you through a dedicated TiVo connection in your TiVo box.


What's that suppose to mean?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It is done over broadband but not through your cable modem.

TiVo has its own built in modem and uses that for all its data connections.


----------

